# كف أجمع بين مستخلصي العشبي والزيت للحصول على كريم بقوام متماسك؟



## شيخة الحضارم (25 مارس 2013)

قد أخبرتكم من سابق أنني ليس لي دخل بالهندسة الكيميائية لكنني فجأة وجدت نفسي في عقر دارها رغماً عني .. أنا أعمل في مجال صناعة المراهم والكريمات من مستخلصات الأعشاب ومشكلتي هي أنني لا أعرف ما هو المستحلب المناسب لخلط مستخلصي العشبي بالزيت فبالنسبة لشمع العسل الطبيعي عندنا ثمنه غالي جداً وغير مجدي استخدامه تجارياً .. جربت أن أستخدم شمع البارفين نوع مائل للصفار ليس أبيض ناصع لكن الحقيقة ماعجبتني النتيجة .. ذهبت فبحثت حتى عثرت على لوشن كريم خام صناعة كيماوية بيبيعونه عندنا بالكيلو اشتريت كمية منه وأضفتها على المستخلص العشبي مع الزيوت وخلطتها ورأيت أن الكريم مائل للسيولة فأضفت عليه كمية من الفازلين الخام حتى يعطيني كريم متماسك لايميل للسيولة .. عملت على هذه الخلطة فترة من الزمن لكنني كنت أواجه خطر التعفن فكتبت موضوع هنا عن مادة حافظة تحفظ منتجي ولم يقصر معي الأخ عبدالقادر وصف لي بنزوات الصوديم التي مازال الحث عنها جارياً في بلدتنا ..

س1) هل تنصحوني باستخدام شمع البرافين المائل للصفار في خلطاتي ام أن هناك أنواع من شمع العسل سعرها مناسب مقارنة بأسعار بلدنا وهل يجدي نفعاً في حال استخدمت كمية من شمع البرافين لخلطتي السابقة بمعنى ان الكريم يكون أكثر تماسك ..
س2) بعض المواقع الأجنبية تضيف مادة اسمها الليسيثين في عمل الكريمات العشبية فهل هذا المادة مهمة ياريت تفيدوني عنها وعن فائدة استخدامها؟
س3) ماهو الليسيثين lecithin هل هو مهم في صناعة الكريمات لحفظهم مثلاً؟
س4) مالفائدة من إضافة حمض الـ Stearic acid في عمل الكريم؟
س5) ماهو الـ Germaben Proservative هل يتواجد في بلداننا العربية?

هذه الاسئلة التي تحضرني في الوقت الحالي ونا ليس لي غنى عن خبراتكم ونصائحكم أرجو أن لاتبخلوا بالرد علي بارك الله في الجميع وأسأل الله أن يزيدكم من واسع علمه وفضله وسمتعكم بالصحة والعافية .. مع شكري وتقديري ..


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2013)

لابد من تصنيع الكريم حتى يتم حساب كمية الماء المضافة والتى سنزيد عليها الزيوت الطبيعية


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (25 مارس 2013)

هلاااااااااا أستاذي عبدالقادر 
كتبت لك رسالة مطولة على الخاص لكن للأسف لم يسمح لي لأن عدد مشاركاتي قليل علي أن أزيدها حتى تصل الى 50

ما فهمته من كلامك انه علي أن استبعد الماء فأنا استخدم مستخلص عشبة الزنجبيل بالماء اي مستخلص مائي لكن الماء هو ماء ورد وأضع عليه القليل من خل التفاح واستخدم زيوت مستخلصات أعشاب أخرى .. فهل تنصحني بان اعمل مستخلص زيتي من عشبة الزنجبيل واضيفه على باقي زيوت الأعشاب بدلاص عن المستخلص المائي للزنجبيل وفي هذه الحالة بتكون المواد الأساسية في الكريم كلها زيوت وبعض الكميات البسيطة من أعشاب أخرى .. وهذا يعني أيضاً أنني سأفقد الفائدة التي أحصل عليها من خل التفاح وماء الورد في شد البشرة ونقاءها ..

وأيضاً أنا كنت استخدم فيتامين سي ليعمل على حفظ الكريم وفي نفس الوقت استفيد من فوائدة واستخدم لذلك فيتامين سي الفوار الذي أذيبه في مستخلص الزنجبيل ..

يارريت تزودني بطريقة صنع الكريم بطريقة مبسطة فأنا لا أفهم في المواد الكيماوية ومن ثم تعطيني معلومات كيفية الحصول على هذه المواد ..
أشكرك كثييييييييييييييييراً استاذي ربنا يحفظك من كل سوء..


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (25 مارس 2013)

أستاذي عبدالقادر 
أرجو أن ترسل لي عنوان بريدك الالكتروني أو أي شي يمكنني التواصل معك من خلاله للضرورة فلم يسمحوا لي بمراسلتك في المنتدى بسبب قلة عدد مشاركاتي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2013)

عند تصنيع الكريمات نحن نصنع مستحلب للشموع فى الماءباستخدام شموع لها القدرة على احداث الاستحلاب مثل الايملجين مع الكيتينا ولكن لو افترضنا انه لدينا شمع نحل طبيعى او صناعى الامر سيانيفضل طبعا الطبيعى على اعتبار ان المنتج كله طبيعى فبدون كيماويات استحلاب معقدة او ضارة واكمالا لمنظومتك الطبيعية نقدر نصبن جزء من الشمع المستخدم بتفاعله مع البوركس كقاعدة ضعيفة ثم يقوم هذا الجزء بعمل مادة الاستحلاب وينتشر الشمع والزيوت فى الماء او الماء هو من ينتشر فى هذه الحالة لان الشمع بيكون مع الزيت اكثر من اربعة مرات من كمية الماء ولذلك لو اضفنا بعد تصنيع الكريم اى مستخلصات تحتوى على ماء او زيوت تؤثر على لزوجة المنتج فضرورى حساب القيمة التى ستضاف وخصمها من ماء الاستحلاب او اضافى هذه الكمية مع الماء اولا لو لن تتلف حسب نوعها اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة وصلت ودى اهم من التركيبة لان هناك مليون تركيبة كلها اساس واحد


----------



## fadiza17 (6 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم بما انك تقوم بتركيب كريمات تجميليه معتمدة على خلاصات الاعشاب التي تكون باغلب الاحيان مائية كما ان الزيوت لابد ان تحافظ على خصائصها لذلك انا اقترح عليك لن تخلط الزيت وخلاصة الاعشاب المائية وذلك باضافة مادة محفزة لخلط الزيت والماء ولها اكثر من اسم ونوع ابحث بدليل المواد الكميائيه ستجد الاسم


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (10 أبريل 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخي الكريم بما انك تقوم بتركيب كريمات تجميليه معتمدة على خلاصات الاعشاب التي تكون باغلب الاحيان مائية كما ان الزيوت لابد ان تحافظ على خصائصها لذلك انا اقترح عليك لن تخلط الزيت وخلاصة الاعشاب المائية وذلك باضافة مادة محفزة لخلط الزيت والماء ولها اكثر من اسم ونوع ابحث بدليل المواد الكميائيه ستجد الاسم



أهلا بك أخي وأشكرك على المداخلة ..
لكن هل تقصد بالمادة المحفزة الـ Emulsive اي المستحلب كالشموع مثلاً أم ماذا تقصد به ؟ المعذرة منك سيدي فأنا لست كيميائية لكنني أحاول الاجتهاد في البحث والقراءة والتجريب وان شاءالله أصل إلى ما أريد بمساعدتكم بارك الله في الأستاذ عبدالقادر 2 وفيك وجميع أعضاء هذا الصرح العلمي والقائمين عليه ..


----------



## عماد الشوبكي (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم هناك كريم مستحلب اعتقد يباع بالصيدليات يستعمل كقاعده لعمل المراهم من قبل الصيدلي تستطيع ان تستخدمه في تركيباتك كون هاد الكريم يشرب اي شي سائل واحيانا قاسي كلاملاح مع وضع 2 غرام من زيت النعنع وزيت الورد من اجل عدم فصل الكريم مع المواد وهناك ماده تساهم في جعل الكريم متجانس وجامد وحافضه بنزوات امين ودائما السؤال مو غلط اتمنى من الخبراء او الذين لهم خبره لو بسيطه بهالمجال ما تبخلو على بعض انما الرزق على الله والله يوفقكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى محتاجه مادة استحلاب emulsifier حتى يمكنك المزج بين الزيت والماء او المستخلص العشبى المائى لعمل الكريم . او يمكنك استخدام شمع عسل النحل الطبيعى و تضيفه للطور الزيتى من الكريم مع استخدام البوركس المذاب فى الطور المائى من تركيبة الكريم الخاصة بكى.


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (6 أكتوبر 2013)

عماد الشوبكي قال:


> السلام عليكم هناك كريم مستحلب اعتقد يباع بالصيدليات يستعمل كقاعده لعمل المراهم من قبل الصيدلي تستطيع ان تستخدمه في تركيباتك كون هاد الكريم يشرب اي شي سائل واحيانا قاسي كلاملاح مع وضع 2 غرام من زيت النعنع وزيت الورد من اجل عدم فصل الكريم مع المواد وهناك ماده تساهم في جعل الكريم متجانس وجامد وحافضه بنزوات امين ودائما السؤال مو غلط اتمنى من الخبراء او الذين لهم خبره لو بسيطه بهالمجال ما تبخلو على بعض انما الرزق على الله والله يوفقكم اخواني الاعزاء



أشكرك أستاذي كثيراً على مداخلتك الغنية وأنا والفضل لله وللأخوان في هذا المنتدى قد اجتزت مرحلة استخدام الكريم الجاهز كقاعدة والآن حصلت على المواد اللازمة لعمل الكريم وقمت بالعملية بمساعدة الاخوه لكن لاأزال في طور التجارب الفاشلة فالكريم يفصل ثاني يوم .. المواد الرئيسية اللي بستخدمها جلسرين مونو ستياريت + ستيل الكحول + شمع الاستياريك بالإضافة الى الزيوت والماء وأحيانا بزيد نسبة بسيطة من شمع النحل .. تجاربي الاولى والثانية كانت فاشلة واحد الاساب ربما اني كنت بزيد كمية الماء فمصلا اعمل 69% ماء وماعرفت أعمل النسبة الصحيحة للشموع مع الزيوت .. 
لا أريد أن أتطرق الى مواد كيميائية أكثر تعقيد وتسبب مضار للبشرة فكما تلاحظون أنا احاول الابتعاد عن مايضر الجلد حتى المواد الحافظة انا انوي ان استخدم سوربات البوتاسيوم ..

فإذا كانت هناك مواد غير مضرة وتساعد على ثبات الكريم وعدم فصله أو ان المواد التي استخدمها لاتزال ناقصة ياريت تفيدوني ..
مع شكري وتقديري ..


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (6 أكتوبر 2013)

marmar7 قال:


> انتى محتاجه مادة استحلاب emulsifier حتى يمكنك المزج بين الزيت والماء او المستخلص العشبى المائى لعمل الكريم . او يمكنك استخدام شمع عسل النحل الطبيعى و تضيفه للطور الزيتى من الكريم مع استخدام البوركس المذاب فى الطور المائى من تركيبة الكريم الخاصة بكى.



أهلا بيك مرمر 
اشكرك كثيرا على مداخلاتك الثرية بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك ..
أنا بعد بحث وقراءة ماحبيت استخدم البوراكس مع شمع النحل كقاعدة استحلاب لكني حبيت استخدام الجلسرين مونو ستيارات مع الستيل الكحول وحمض الشمع لعلها تعمل لي توليفة جيده وتعطيني كريم جيد وأنا الآن في مرحلة التجربة ربنا يسهل ..


----------

